# Type W Transformer and 224 E Train Set



## donwy (Dec 9, 2012)

I just joined..THANKS FOR THIS SPOT! My question: am sorting out my Dad's (i'm 67) Lionel 224E and W Transformer! yep...the transformer is in perfect condition including the wire and old plug! BUT..how do I connect the 5 terminals??Left to right? Also..what is the 'lever switch" on top of the engine for? AND what do I use to 'clean up' or "wipe off" the engine/tender themselves...YEARS of dust and abuse from ME as a dumb kid...but with another transformer I ran it around the tracks and blew the whistle...
[email protected] Sarasota, Fla


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

donwy said:


> I just joined..THANKS FOR THIS SPOT! My question: am sorting out my Dad's (i'm 67) Lionel 224E and W Transformer! yep...the transformer is in perfect condition including the wire and old plug! BUT..how do I connect the 5 terminals??Left to right? Also..what is the 'lever switch" on top of the engine for? AND what do I use to 'clean up' or "wipe off" the engine/tender themselves...YEARS of dust and abuse from ME as a dumb kid...but with another transformer I ran it around the tracks and blew the whistle...
> [email protected] Sarasota, Fla




Welcome to the site.

Just W? Not KW or LW or RW or SW or TW or VW or ZW?

Is there just a W transformer? Anyone know? Prewar?
All I see in the book have another letter with them.

At least we will get the thread going.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed, Don,

There was a Lionel prewar Type W transformer. I don't have tech specs on it, unfortunately. Listed as "75-watt, 60-cycle, MultiVolt transformer sold from 1933 through 1942."

The lever switch on top of the engine will either engage or disengage the "e-unit". When engaged, sequential throttle-ups of track power will cycle the loco direction as follows: fwd, neutral, reverse, neutral ... and repeat after that. When disengaged, the loco will remain in whatever last cycle position that was (which could be neutral!).

5 terminals, not 4 ??? A, B, C, U ????

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed, Don,
> 
> There was a Lionel prewar Type W transformer. I don't have tech specs on it, unfortunately. Listed as "75-watt, 60-cycle, MultiVolt transformer sold from 1933 through 1942."
> 
> ...


OK, I thought maybe there was a W, I wonder why it is not listed in my book?

I edited my post above but it didn't take?

Yes that is the e unit. Flip the lever and it should only run forward, flip it the other way you should have reverse too. So if you have the need you could run it only forward.

Wash the engine and car with something like Dawn dish detergent and a soft rag, Gently.
Take care around the numbers and names. Use low heat with a hair dryer to dry or just let it dry. Use q tips to get into the nooks and crannies.
Some will shine it up with a polish some won't. A soft, old, used up toothbrush makes a good scrubber brush for caked on grit.
Make sure the wheels are clean, where they touch the rail, use goo be gone then wipe with rubbing alcohol. Isopropanol 91& or 99%, watch others like a 70% they might have chemicals that take off the paint.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Wash the engine and car with something like Dawn dish detergent and a soft rag, Gently.


... after having removed the motor from the shell, first! 

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My tech CD lists prewar Lionel transformers as follows:

Conventional style (Multivolt style, I think): A, B, C, CX, H, J, K, L, LX, N, T, U, W, WX

Trainmaster style: Q, R, V, Z

O-27 Whistle Controller Transformers: 1030, 1040, 1041

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> ... after having removed the motor from the shell, first!
> 
> TJ


Your not going to hurt it cleaning it with a damp soapy rag.

Look at my Hurricane save, it sat under water for 2 weeks then in a wet muddy goo for another 2 weeks.
I got it and ran the whole thing under water to wash the body and engine and all.
And she runs again.
(you notice that he gave it to me now?)

Basically all I told him to do was wipe it down real good. But now that you mention it, he could pop the motor out and wash it in the sink. But you still have to watch the letters and numbers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha ha ...

I guess your Sandy Save is the poster-child for bath time! :thumbsup:


----------



## donwy (Dec 9, 2012)

big ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Just W? Not KW or LW or RW or SW or TW or VW or ZW?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the dealy in responding..but yes..this is a W, it was prewar, guess I should have mentioned it...there are 5 terminals on the back and I"m not sure how to wire them...the original set up also had a button (Lionel) that had a horn and a direction button that I think connected to the track seperated..then it had an old (same vintage) dump car (red and black) that passed over a special track to stop on..must be another 'button' around to attach to that?


----------



## donwy (Dec 9, 2012)

big ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Just W? Not KW or LW or RW or SW or TW or VW or ZW?
> 
> ...


I guess I also have to get the hang of sending/receiving this blog..but.. I'll take some photos of this OLD Transformer with the connection terminals and see how good I am in sending it...NOT very computer clever either! but I like the sunglasses icon cause it was 82 here today


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics!

(We're happy to help with any forum tech-usage tips.)

TJ


----------



## donwy (Dec 9, 2012)

I need to know how to send pictures..trying to send pics of the Lionel Transformer W, prewar..can someone help? thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See here ... make sure your pics are under 1600x1200 pixles or so ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

TJ


----------

